# Health properties of curry powder



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

Curry powder is a common ingredient in many Asian dishes, as well as a key component in Indian cuisine. Curry powder contains several ingredients, including a variety of herbs and spices, and may vary region to region. The main ingredient that is present in all powders, however, is turmeric, according David Servan-Schreiber in the book "Anticancer: A New Way of Life." It is what gives the curry powder its yellow appearance and is responsible for several of the health properties.

Anti-Inflammatory
The main active ingredient in curry powder is the curcumin present in the turmeric, Bharat Aggarwal and Ajaikumar Kunnumakkara say in their book "Molecular Targets and Therapeutic Uses of Spices." Curcumin is naturally anti-inflammatory and helps to treat various diseases associated with inflammation, such as rheumatism, skin diseases, hepatic disorders and intestinal inflammation, the authors say. Curry powder is especially helpful if you're suffering from any form of arthritis as it helps to prevent joint degradation.

Cancer Prevention
The turmeric in curry powder helps to stimulate apoptosis, or cellular death, in cancer cells and may inhibit cancer cell genesis, Servan-Schreiber says. The curcumin may act to prevent gene activation that can trigger cancer and its proliferation in breast cancer, the author says. It may even help to slow the progression of cancer in the prostate and colorectal regions. Regularly consuming curry powder may also reduce the spread of melanoma cancer cells, making them self-destruct, although further research is necessary.

Improve Memory
Curry powder may help to improve your memory, especially as a result of brain degradation like Alzheimer's, according to Jean Carper in her book "100 Simple Things You Can Do to Prevent Alzheimer's and Age-Related Memory Loss." Carper says that eating curry can improve cognition by up to 40 percent, although further research is warranted. Curcumin may also help to stimulate immunity to clear beta-amyloid, which deteriorates the brain, when used in conjunction with vitamin D.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jun 17, 2013)

BTW, turmeric by itself is a delicious spice, and thats where most of curry's healthy properties come from.  Its available in bulk form from the Manhattan Fruit Exchange in Chelsea Market, NYC, at only .60/ounce.  I stock up on every trip to NYC....


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 17, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> BTW, turmeric by itself is a delicious spice, and thats where most of curry's healthy properties come from.  Its available in bulk form from the Manhattan Fruit Exchange in Chelsea Market, NYC, at only .60/ounce.  I stock up on every trip to NYC....



oh really... i didn`t know about turmeric... thanks for the advice bro


----------

